# Crate training advice



## jessicaaleigha (Jun 4, 2014)

I've had my 2 toys crated for 21 hours now with frequent breaks to their pads ( they were previously pad trained and I'm trying to retrain them). They have food, water, and toys in the crate.

Neither of them has peed or pooped once. When I put them on the pad and say "go potty" they sit down and stare at me.

Please please give me any advice you have and tell me, how long is too long in the crate. I feel guilty with them in there but If I let them out I know they will both crawl under some furniture and pee so I want them to pee and THEN run around. 

Surely they can't hold it much longer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you are "abusing" your crates. Full time in crates is just not fair to your dogs. Your dogs should feel that their crates are safe places to relax, not confinement to prevent bad deeds. You should not take chances with them going in the crates because they can't hold their bladders or bowels. 

I would take them each out on their own for supervised play that comes after you have made sure the dog has gone potty. Teach potty on command. Search around on PF for how to do this. I have explained it a number of times. And keep the dogs under your direct supervision until you have the problem fixed. If you want them to be out of the crates at times you can't be directly interacting with them then use the leash tied to your waste as a way of keeping them from sneaking off to relieve themselves in inappropriate places.

I hope some other tpoo folks will weigh in here as I think some of your issues are unique from my own large dog experience.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Take a look at this book, it will help you to build a schedule. It is a quick read and available in eBook. The purpose of the crate is to help your puppies/dogs build the strength to hold their pee/poo. Ideally, by building up the time. 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I fear this method could make them ill with urinary tract infections. They need relief and removal from caging. Crates are not intended to be used as cages, like in the zoos. They are retreats and safe places .

You say they always used pads and now you are retraining them to pads? I'm sorry but am not following--sorry long week .

Jean Donaldson's Culture Clash has excellent potty training advice. She writes in a very accessible way so it was easy for me to understand what she meant.


----------



## jessicaaleigha (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for your advice. This is what I am worried about. 

Crate training this way was the direct advice of my vet but it just felt wrong. That's why I posted.

Update, they peed ( obviously they'd held in a lot because of the amount and force) and then they ran around for a while. I crated them when I had to leave house today and now I'm trying the umbilical cord thing. One dog is doing great. The other won't pee with me watching him. 

To clarify, they were pad trained before we moved and started peeing all over our new apartment. 

I'll try to read the stuff you guys are recommending. Thanks again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Now your problem makes more sense to me. They got undone because of moving. I would just treat this as a start from scratch retraining. Use the crates when you can't supervise and the umbilical cord leash until you are sure they are back to where they were before the move. I hope it all goes well and quickly.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I wonder if another dog initiated the apartment and if your dogs are peeing because if this? I'd be sure to use the Nature's Miracle when you clean up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessicaaleigha (Jun 4, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> I wonder if another dog initiated the apartment and if your dogs are peeing because if this? I'd be sure to use the Nature's Miracle when you clean up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Good thought but the apartment is brand new. Construction is still going on in the building. They seems to love it otherwise...lots of space to run and play. 

One dog is thriving with umbilical cord now, thanks!







I think the Charlie, the little brown dog, is mentally off somehow. I've been watching him nonstop and he won't pee. He keeps trying to run away from me so he can pee in private. Like he doesn't want me to see, is that common? 

He's been holding it for another 12 hour spree. I'm worried we'll have to go to the vet soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since my dogs have potty on command I can't help you with Charlie. I'm glad you seem to have things going well for your other pup. I hope someone with small apartment dwelling dogs will be able to offer a suggestion for Charlie.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

One thing I would try with Charlie is to make peeing outside seem like a very big deal with lots of praise. Is he a rescue by any chance?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessicaaleigha (Jun 4, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> One thing I would try with Charlie is to make peeing outside seem like a very big deal with lots of praise. Is he a rescue by any chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Nope, but his is an abnormally small purebred with IBD and such a picky eater that he'll starve before eat something he doesn't like...so mental issues are not impossible. 

Poor Charlie. Ill keep you posted. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

jessicaaleigha said:


> Nope, but his is an abnormally small purebred with IBD and such a picky eater that he'll starve before eat something he doesn't like...so mental issues are not impossible.
> 
> Poor Charlie. Ill keep you posted.
> 
> ...



He sounds a lot like the Bichon I had. It was trying! Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

A vet checkup might be a good idea. He might need some type of medication to help him. Never hurts to have him checked over.


----------

